# local 3 interview



## Richieavella721 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have my local 3 interview date this Thursday, I was wondering if anyone has any tips or advice. Should I wear a suit, have a fully shaved face etc. , and what type of questions am I going to get asked. Appericiate the help guys.


----------



## lima01 (May 2, 2015)

Based on having recently attended the apprenticeship interview, I would go with a pair of khaki pants, a nice shirt (golf/polo-type shirt), and a decent pair of shoes. This is how I went, and I was received just fine by everyone there and the people conducting the interviews. There were about 50 candidates attending the interview that I was at, and every end of the spectrum was represented in terms of attire. 

It ranged from 10 or so in suits and ties to another 10 or so dressed very informally (jeans, t-shirts, sneakers, work boots, etc). Most candidates split the difference and wore khaki pants and either a golf or button-down shirt. While you can never go wrong with a suit, it just seemed that a suit was a bit awkward and a little too much.

I think having a neat attire is the right approach. I wouldn't worry at all about having facial hair...but keeping it neat would probably be a good idea.

In terms of the actual interview, just try to be calm and be yourself. Shake hands before you sit down, try to remember the names of the people interviewing you, make good eye contact when responding, and demonstrate some enthusiasm. Definitely try to play some questions out in your head before you go, but don't worry too much about what will be asked...be open to go with the flow of the interview too. 

I hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope you guys did great on your interviews. I was there interviewing that day.


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

icefalkon said:


> Hope you guys did great on your interviews. I was there interviewing that day.


Hey IceFalkon, is there any news on the Local 3 apprenticeship process, like have they started notifying people if they got in or not?


----------



## bigboybob (Jul 20, 2015)

I had my interview in April and I've heard nothing. No letter or result of the interview. Should I assume I'm out? I'm so bummed if that's true. If I didn't make it into the September class do I stay on the list? Will I ever get written notification? Has anyone out there who did not get into September's class I called the Apprenticeship office but they just gave me brush off answers. Also, if I'm out, what does someone do now if they have always wanted to be an electrician? Is this the only training program available? Can I train and license without the Union?


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

bigboybob said:


> I had my interview in April and I've heard nothing. No letter or result of the interview. Should I assume I'm out? I'm so bummed if that's true. If I didn't make it into the September class do I stay on the list? Will I ever get written notification? Has anyone out there who did not get into September's class I called the Apprenticeship office but they just gave me brush off answers. Also, if I'm out, what does someone do now if they have always wanted to be an electrician? Is this the only training program available? Can I train and license without the Union?


Im in the same boat as you, had my interview in April, haven't heard a word since


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Relax guys I had my interview on the first day they started interviewing which was March 23rd. I have a close friend who is involved with the process and he tells me that letters were not sent out as of yet but should be coming soon so try and relax and let it go. Unfortunately we have no control at this point what happens next. Good luck too you both!!


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

Stinger_71 said:


> Relax guys I had my interview on the first day they started interviewing which was March 23rd. I have a close friend who is involved with the process and he tells me that letters were not sent out as of yet but should be coming soon so try and relax and let it go. Unfortunately we have no control at this point what happens next. Good luck too you both!!


Thanks for the update Stinger_71...It just sucks having to wait so long just to know if you got in or not lol (yesterday makes 1 year) but good luck to you as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The application / testing / interview process results in a pool of potential apprentices the local will draw from for the next THREE to FOUR years. Yes, it can take that long.


----------



## Dave Dinero (Jul 13, 2015)

IslandGuy said:


> The application / testing / interview process results in a pool of potential apprentices the local will draw from for the next THREE to FOUR years. Yes, it can take that long.


I don't mind waiting THREE to FOUR years as long as I know im on the list, the wait to find out if you made that list is what sucks


----------

